# Brrr Lake



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Accounting for the lack of ice, my girls and I decided on an open water adventure to Bear Lake on Sunday. I was in search of some of those Whities!

The drive up Logan Canyon was treacherous at best! White knuckle the whole way! My poor kids in the back seat had a few tearful moments as we slipped and slid our way up and over to the Big Blue.

Once at the lake the weather wasn't all that bad for an early December day. That is until the "W" decided to blow. No launching the "toothpick in the ocean" (aka canoe) today..









So we headed over to the State Park Marina to try a little shore fishing. The first cast yielded a nice Cutt, as did the next, and the next! It was actually pleasing to do so well from the shore in such a large body of water. The temps were bearable for myself, only being in the single digits but my kids quickly succumbed to the cold.

So my photographer only got a single pic of the action, before she went back to sit in the Jeep.









They would occasionally venture out after warming up, to tackle their "Mount Everwest" on the shore.  









Unfortunately, no Whities were harmed in the making of this adventure and the wind was ever relentless. So we decided to call it a day after only a few hours.

Did I mention it was coooold? Made for some neat looking shoreline art!









What a great trip! The scenery made up for the lack in catches, by far!









Many memories were captured, although not on film. Thanks to my two little buddies for taking me .


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Great shots of the big blue and the shore line art! Wow glad to see the effort was rewarded with some fish from shore too. Lets hope she freezes up this winter!!!!!


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

Good looking Cutt & nice post ! Im like many others Id love to see it cap this yr those cutts n baby lakers sure are fun to catch in there !


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I just love it up there no matter how cold it gets. Congrats on the nice fish. those are some great pictures. I'm kinda jealous I haven't been there for over a month now. I'm heading up on Saturday, that is if the world hasn't ended yet.  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Great photos! The first pic with your jeep actually looks like you're parked on a sandy beach on a nice summer's day


----------

